# Which School to Take ???



## mstubbins (Nov 8, 2006)

I did a Performance Center Delivery last April and thoroughly enjoyed the day and the driving. I've arranged for myself and 2 others to go to the 1 day M school and was wondering the difference between the 1 Day M School and the 1 or 2 day regular school? Reading the descriptions I can’t really tell the difference. I don't want to just repeat the day that we had at delivery, I'm hoping for more. Can anyone give me a good comparison of the differences?

Which school to go to??
Thanks


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

In short, there is a huge difference from a 1 Day Car Control School and a 1 Day M School. A Car Control School targets the defensive driver (i.e. accidence avoidance lane change maneuver, accidence avoidance braking, etc.) as opposed to the M School which will target the enthusiast. In the 1 Day M School, you will review the proper way to make a downshift (heel-and-toe), braking into a corner (different than accident avoidance), time of the skid pad showing off your drifting skills, and timed runs. Oh yes...did I mention you are driving M3s, M5s, and M6s?!! 

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Looking forward to seeing you at the BMW Performance Center!
Donnie Isley


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

A couple of questions:


Any prereq's for the M school? I currently don't know how to drive a stick. 
What's the difference between the 1-day and 2-day M school?
Is the listed price per person?
Has anyone been able to get a discount on their auto insurance by attending M or regular school?
Thanks


----------

